# [OFF] raid 3405 Adaptec .. fakeraid ?

## dapsaille

Bonsoir ,

 Voila c'est les soldes et j'ai les bits en folie :p

 Je cherche depuis un bon moment une carte me permettant de faire abstraction du softraid .. 

(a moi les joies du freebsd,linux,windows,osx,solaris)

 Bon ... sauf que y'as de la ram embarquée (128mo) mais pas d'infos sur un cpu ..

 Alors à votre avis ? raid hard ou soft ?

----------

## anigel

Pour moi c'est du hard : le raid-5 est proposé, il y a une vraie quantité de mémoire embarquée, et pas juste 4 Mo pour faire joli. Et la liste des OS supportés laisse à penser qu'il s'agit d'une carte I2O.

----------

## dapsaille

Humm ok je vais peut être me laisser tenter .

 Mais juste pour être sur .. je met la carte je la configure par son propre bios et ensuite TOUT est transparent pour les os,

genre je peux installer dos , osx , windows , linux , freebsd, sans drivers ? 

( à part les softs de gestion du raid j'imagine genre pour visualiser l'état) ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> genre je peux installer dos , osx , windows , linux , freebsd, sans drivers ? 

 

Ah si faut un driver, afin que linux (ou autre) puisse dialoguer avec ta carte RAID. Donc vérifis bien que cette carte est supportée sous nux sans problème.

----------

## anigel

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Mais juste pour être sur .. je met la carte je la configure par son propre bios et ensuite TOUT est transparent pour les os,
> 
> genre je peux installer dos , osx , windows , linux , freebsd, sans drivers ?

 

C'est ça. Chez Adaptec, la majorité de leurs cartes récentes sont basées sur l'architecture I2O. Donc tu active le support d'ISO dans ta config du noyal et ça marche de la même façon que tu utiliserais le pilote ICH pour une puce Intel.

----------

## dapsaille

Ha ... j'était persuadé que le raid hard était totallement transparent donc sans drivers ..

(genre dans mon esprit tortueux la carte interceptait les interruptions en direction du bios concernant les appels hdd)

Donc pour mac os X et autres systèmes alternatifs je peux me brosser ...

----------

## kwenspc

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (genre dans mon esprit tortueux la carte interceptait les interruptions en direction du bios concernant les appels hdd)
> 
> 

 

Linux outrepasse le BIOS pour accéder à n'importe quelle ressource. Comme la plupart des OS. Il me semble.

----------

## Oupsman

J confirme : j'ai une carte RAID IDE (Sil<jesaispluscombien>) et il faut absolument un driver pour qu'elle fonctionne correctement sous Linux, Windows XP/XP64/2003/WHS et tous les dérivés de BSD que j'ai pu tester sur le PC en question. 

Sauf que le support de cette carte est bien meilleur sur un OS libre que ... ailleurs.

----------

## dapsaille

Vi mais sil c'est du fakeraid ...

 Ca ne m'avance toujours pas :p

Disons  que 250€ de carte plus 400€ de raptor :/ je prefère continuer à me renseigner

----------

## anigel

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Vi mais sil c'est du fakeraid ...
> 
>  Ca ne m'avance toujours pas :p

 

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Pour moi c'est du hard : le raid-5 est proposé, il y a une vraie quantité de mémoire embarquée, et pas juste 4 Mo pour faire joli. Et la liste des OS supportés laisse à penser qu'il s'agit d'une carte I2O.

 

----------

## anigel

Bon ben je suis pas tombé loin : c'est pas du I2O, c'est du AACRaid. Donc du hard, génération Marauder40LP.

source : /usr/src/linux/Documentation/scsi/aacraid.txt

----------

## El_Goretto

Hop, un gros up du thread.

Alors dapsaille, c'est fait? Tu l'as pris cette carte?  (ici on ne dirait pas... je tente quand même).

Parce que moi aussi ça me démange tout d'un coup (semi-deception du Nehalem; du coup j'investis pas...).

J'ai en short-list justement ta carte (test en version 4 ports: 3405, test en version 8 ports: 3805) et une autre qui fait figure de rolls, l'Areca ARC-1220 (test, 8ports). Marrant, les 2 ont la même puce "RAID" à la base (Intel IOP333 à 500MHz).

Si tu as des bonnes adresses, n'hésite pas à partager, car pour ce que j'en ai vu, les 8 ports vont taper systématiquement vers les 450€ la carte... Au moins l'Areca n' pas besoin de câbles supplémentaires spéciaux.

Vu le prix du velociraptor (150€/150Go, 225€/300Go) et celui d'un WD 500Go RE2 ou RE3 (60€ à confirmer), je me dis qu'il faut mieux un RAID 5 de 5 disques que 2 Velociraptor en Raid0 en terme de perfs (mettons de côté le temps d'accès). Si vous avez un avis sur la question?

----------

## dapsaille

hahaha RAISE FROM YOUR GRAVEEEE :p

 Bon ok j'ai les 4 raptors ET la 9650se4lplm .... 

superbe magnifique en raid 0 (ouais 4 raptor 32go en raid 0)

et of course un bon gros esata pour les backups ^^

 Quoi dire sur cette carte .... rien .. strictement rien tu pluggues tu configures dans le bios de la carte et tu installes ..

 Bref que tu bonheur en barres ^^

la 4lplm je l'ai trouvé à pas cher( comparé au prix bulk ou je l'ai payée) ici :

http://www.luxdisc.com/contraidsata23ware9650se04lpmlpciebulk-p-18471.html

 Sinon étant un dingue de "je veux avoir la plus grosse" j'ai préféré monter les 4 en raid 0 plutot que perdre un chaouia en raid5

J'ai même dans l'idée sadique d'en prendre une deuxième pour monter un raid5 datas cette fois (reste 3 emplacements dans mon boitier)

Bref que du bonheur ^^

----------

## El_Goretto

Ok, merci pour l'info.

J'ai vu ces cartes 3ware 9650SE, mais d'après les tests... ben (attention, c'est pas un concours de kikalaplugrosse... enfin pas tant que j'ai pas benché  :Wink: ) c'était pas super probant la linéarité des perfs en fonction du nombre de disques en RAID0. Ceci dit, la partie des tests FC est beaucoup plus serrée.

Bon, ok, elle est quasi 2 fois moins cher que l'Areca (8 ports qd mm)...

Ben je viens de lire ton message, un poil trop tard, j'ai déjà passé commande (sisi, c'est vrai en plus ^^). Je fais le pari inverse, carte hors de prix et disques "mainstream" en raid5... 4 au départ, peut être 5 plus tard. Que le meilleur gagne ! (ya quand même des chances que, quoi, mince, 4 raptors, t'y vas pas mollo toi  :Very Happy: )

Pour la place boîtiers, c'est bon, j'avais déjà investi dans du lourd moi aussi, un twelve hundred ya ce qu'il faut en 5 1/4. Logiquement 9 slots.

----------

## dapsaille

Barf je les ais ballourdés en 3pouces 1/2 .. j'ai heuu 44 en bas plus 3 au milieu et 

4 ou 5 en 5 1/4 si il le faut :p

 La joie du P180 d'Antec .. désign sobre et tour de folie (14kilos à vide hein)

 Ha au fait ... attention à l'alimentation .. 

j'ai pris une 1kw comme ca a l'aise fallait bien ca pour la  4870x2 :p 

(qui d'ailleur au passage a giclé pour une gtx280 .. ati ami du libre , mon oeil ouais pas d'affichage sous wine en 3d et ce sous 3 distros différentes)

mais bon je m'égare la ..

 Bref le hdparm pour jouer à la kikikilaplusgrosse quand tu veux ^^

EDIT = pour le fun pendant une compilo de k3b / un fofox qui charge ainsi qu'un wine qui tourne 

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   9956 MB in  2.00 seconds = 4982.06 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  768 MB in  3.01 seconds = 255.44 MB/sec

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   10382 MB in  2.00 seconds = 5195.13 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  828 MB in  3.01 seconds = 275.39 MB/sec

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   10136 MB in  2.00 seconds = 5071.94 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  818 MB in  3.00 seconds = 272.24 MB/sec

ça pique hein ? :p

----------

## El_Goretto

Ouais, bon, ben ca va pas être simple  :Very Happy: 

Qu'est-ce qui a changé depuis ce post? Juste la carte RAID?

Bon, si, quand même un truc sur lequel je gagne... le 1200 il fait 14.5 kg à vide (parce que oui, 275 Mo/s ça pique  :Razz: )

Sinon c'est cool, je vois que t'auras pas besoin de mettre le chauffage cet hiver, avec ta config  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Ouais, bon, ben ca va pas être simple 
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui a changé depuis ce post? Juste la carte RAID?
> 
> Bon, si, quand même un truc sur lequel je gagne... le 1200 il fait 14.5 kg à vide (parce que oui, 275 Mo/s ça pique )
> ...

 

Quand tu dis à vide c'est sans alim bien sur ? :p

 Ha par contre j'ai pas compté les 3 ventilateurs Antec 12CM ... on vas peut être approcher le 14k500 avec la visserie ^^ (comment ca mauvais joueur) 

Je ne comprend pas ce qui aurais pu changer par rapport à l'autre post ..

8go de g-skill peut être :p

----------

## dapsaille

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Ouais, bon, ben ca va pas être simple 
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui a changé depuis ce post? Juste la carte RAID?
> 
> Bon, si, quand même un truc sur lequel je gagne... le 1200 il fait 14.5 kg à vide (parce que oui, 275 Mo/s ça pique )
> ...

 

Bon alors alors cette carte elle dit quoi ? :p

----------

## El_Goretto

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Bon alors alors cette carte elle dit quoi ? :p

 

Elle dit que TNT n'a pas le code de ma porte d'entrée, et que les boulets de TNT France livraisons internationales ne sont pas capables de retrouver le colis d'après un numéro de tracking de TNT europe. 

Bien joué les gars, vous êtes presque aussi fort que le support HP.

Wait&see, et surtout ne pas s'énerver...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   Bon alors alors cette carte elle dit quoi ? :p 
> 
> Elle dit que TNT n'a pas le code de ma porte d'entrée, et que les boulets de TNT France livraisons internationales ne sont pas capables de retrouver le colis d'après un numéro de tracking de TNT europe. 
> 
> Bien joué les gars, vous êtes presque aussi fort que le support HP.
> ...

 

Mince pour ton colis ..

 Par contre pour le support HP ... on parle du support serveurs ? si oui je plussoie .. le mec qui décroche "Ouais il te faut quoi ?" O_o

----------

## El_Goretto

Ouffff, titine est bien arrivée à la maison finalement.

Faut dire que Monsieur "Appartement 1B", ils connaissaient pas trop chez TNT. Magie des formulaires internationaux et des traitements automatisés.

Constat 1: clairement, c'est décidé, je me diriges vers des disques RE3 500Go (tests perfs). Ca semble du très bon. Achat la semaine prochaine, suivant la réponse des magasins. Eventuellement un RAID0 de 2 SSDs (2x220Mo/s   :Shocked:  ) d'ici 1 à 3 ans, quand çà aura bien baissé.

Constat 2: le package de l'Areca 1220 est hallucinant   :Shocked:   Je m'étais fait ch... à commander des cables SATA coudés pour les disques et tout, et en fait tout est compris dans la boîte: autant de câbles que de ports sur la carte, coudés (ça coute bien trop cher au détail en france ces trucs) et secure lock, manuel épais, bracket low-profile, et surtout un radiateur de rechange, au cas où on veut passer en refroidissement passif et virer le ventilo de base... Wahou! Bon, je cogite, je vais regarder les specs de la puce IOP 333 pour voir ses températures recommandées.

Question pour toi, dapsaille: tu as affiné tes paramètres?

 stripe size du RAID: 64k ou 128k?

 alignement des filesystems et taille des blocs?

Conséquemment, si tu t'es servi de docs pour çà, aurais-tu l'amabilité de partager STP? ^^

PS: et ouais, au support HP proliant&co, c'est des l33t haxxorz   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

Il est ou le but de payer des cartes raid + disques le tout pour un budget plutôt conséquent, pour votre utilisation personelle?

Je veux dire: vous seriez pas tombé dans le piège de le recherche de perfs à tout prix sans autre utilité?

Vous faites quoi avec tout ça?  :Neutral: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Je veux dire: vous seriez pas tombé dans le piège de le recherche de perfs à tout prix sans autre utilité?

 

Mon principe c'est d'avoir un stockage performant, avec de la sécurité et pérènne. Le genre d'élément qui ne se change pas d'une config à l'autre.

Même principe que pour l'achat d'une gros boîtier avec trop de place.

Quant au stockage en lui même, c'est quand même l'élément le plus lent des configs à l'heure actuelle. Un mec qui aurait un super quad core delamor hyperthreadé et tout, avec un disque dur à la traîne, c'est dommage.

Investissement sur l'avenir, et puis c'est mon cadeau de noyel en ce qui me concerne ^^

J'irais pas claquer 650€ dans une carte graphique ou un CPU par contre, selon le même principe (j'ai pas investi dans un Nehalem pour cette raison).

@dapsaille: mmmmm, peut être que...  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Il est ou le but de payer des cartes raid + disques le tout pour un budget plutôt conséquent, pour votre utilisation personelle?
> 
> Je veux dire: vous seriez pas tombé dans le piège de le recherche de perfs à tout prix sans autre utilité?
> 
> Vous faites quoi avec tout ça? 

 

Moi, c'est pour avoir la plus grosse   :Laughing: 

 Non ce n'est pas un syndrome d'infériorité refoulée mais plutot une envie de me faire mousser 

après avoir récupéré des disquettes dans les bennes des grandes boites à 14 ans et avoir galéré 

pour me monter mon premier 486 avec un cpu à la pin cassée ...

 Snirff que d'histoire ..

 Maintenant je peux me faire plaisir (même si madame dit que ... gnagnagna) alors je ne me gêne pas ...

C'est vrai que les ssd commencent à me faire de l'oeil mais c'est huber trop cher pour le moment .

 Et j'utilise ma machine pour jouer entres autres .. et sur beaucoup de jeux le raid0 + quadcore + 8go de ram + gtx280 ca fait la différence :p

----------

## El_Goretto

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Bref le hdparm pour jouer à la kikikilaplusgrosse quand tu veux ^^
> 
> EDIT = pour le fun pendant une compilo de k3b / un fofox qui charge ainsi qu'un wine qui tourne 
> 
> /dev/sda:
> ...

 

Et le grand moment est arrivé ^^

Pan!

```

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   8996 MB in  2.00 seconds = 4501.38 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  1274 MB in  3.00 seconds = 424.35 MB/sec

```

Ok, c'est du RAID0, et ça sera du RAID 5 quand j'aurai fini de bencher  :Razz: 

Et puis si tu pouvais répondre à mes petites questions sur le strip size et l'alignement, ce serait bien urbain  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Il est marrant votre mini concours.   :Laughing: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> Il est marrant votre mini concours.  

 

Ouais, c'est vrai que le ticket d'entrée n'est pas donné donné ^^

Pis hdparm, c'est un peu le glxgears du stockage  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Il est marrant votre mini concours.   
> 
> Ouais, c'est vrai que le ticket d'entrée n'est pas donné donné ^^
> 
> Pis hdparm, c'est un peu le glxgears du stockage 

 

MDR vous faite dans le haut de gamme.

----------

## dapsaille

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   Bref le hdparm pour jouer à la kikikilaplusgrosse quand tu veux ^^
> 
> EDIT = pour le fun pendant une compilo de k3b / un fofox qui charge ainsi qu'un wine qui tourne 
> 
> /dev/sda:
> ...

 

HAAAAAAAAAAAAahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ....

bon on se reprend ...

```

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   9044 MB in  2.00 seconds = 4526.71 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  852 MB in  3.00 seconds = 283.85 MB/sec

```

 Mince ... je me prend un bon coup de bambou la .... t'as mis combien de disques sur le patatozaure ? 

Pour le strip size suis en 16k la et l'alignement ... heu gné c'est quoi  ? ^^

----------

## dapsaille

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *titoucha wrote:*   Il est marrant votre mini concours.   
> 
> Ouais, c'est vrai que le ticket d'entrée n'est pas donné donné ^^
> 
> Pis hdparm, c'est un peu le glxgears du stockage 

 

+1 pour le glexgears .. ca te donnes un chiffre inexploitable en situation réelle :p

----------

## El_Goretto

4 disques RE3, comme prévu.

Ben l'alignement, c'est pour qu'un bloc de ton FS corresponde à un bloc du périphérique RAID. Optimisation, tout çà ^^

Mais alors c'est Byzance, le coup des volumes dans un même RAID set (de 4 disques), chaque volume avec son propre niveau de RAID (genre volumes OS en RAID5, volume patator en RAID0, volume backup en RAID6, etc.)

----------

## dapsaille

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 4 disques RE3, comme prévu.
> 
> Ben l'alignement, c'est pour qu'un bloc de ton FS corresponde à un bloc du périphérique RAID. Optimisation, tout çà ^^
> 
> Mais alors c'est Byzance, le coup des volumes dans un même RAID set (de 4 disques), chaque volume avec son propre niveau de RAID (genre volumes OS en RAID5, volume patator en RAID0, volume backup en RAID6, etc.)

 

gné ? pas tout compris .. tu flag tes 4 disques en raid et ensuite tu tronconnes comme tu le veux au niveau du bios de ta carte ? 

Si c'est le cas c'est clairement un cran au dessus de la mienne ..   :Rolling Eyes: 

Tu as de la doc sur ledit alignement ?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> gné ? pas tout compris .. tu flag tes 4 disques en raid et ensuite tu tronconnes comme tu le veux au niveau du bios de ta carte ? 

 

Yep, au final le "RAID set" n'a pas de niveau RAID associe, c'est juste un ensemble de disques. Déjà qu'une plan de partitionnement çà peut être prise de tête, alors si on multiplie par un "plan de découpage en volumes".... arrrgh!   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Tu as de la doc sur ledit alignement ?

 

C'est moyen évident, j'ai pas trouvé de doc officielle, juste un lien avec une discussion:

http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-raid@vger.kernel.org/msg10093.html

Offset de 128 pour du 64KB, 256 pour du 128KB, etc. Réalignement (attention aux pertes de données) avec fdisk -> x -> b.

En pratique, pour être sûr de ne pas avoir à recommencer le partitionnement, j'ai pris la valeur pour le strip size max de ma carte, car de toute façon cela "aligne" aussi pour les strip size plus petit.

Aligner n'a un intérêt que pour des périphériques RAID (ou VMFS), et s'il y a partitionnement, puisque sinon le FS commence directement depuis le début du périphérique...

Le problème, c'est surtout le formatage du FS, et les options qui vont bien (taille des blocs)... Je n'ai pas fini mes recherches, pour ext3 le stride a une drôle de tête, pour les PVs LVM, j'ai lu que mettre --metadatasize 255 permet d'avoir 256.

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir les fast and furious du HDD,

des fois que ceci vous inspire

A+:jlp

----------

## dapsaille

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> Bonsoir les fast and furious du HDD,
> 
> des fois que ceci vous inspire
> 
> A+:jlp

 

haaaa j'adoreeee :p

.. ca me rapelle le boulot ces mkfs   :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

ReBE,

le write hole, çà te dit au niveau du vécu ?

 là plus particulierement la partie RAIDZ

et un truc sur ZFS

A+

----------

